# Lantern-lit skiing and snowshoeing offered at Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Pa



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Dec. 12, 2012








Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park, located on the south shore of Lake Superior near Silver City in Ontonagon County, is offering cross-country skiing and snowshoeing by lantern light in late December, and on Saturday evenings in January and February.

Nearly 80 old-fashioned kerosene lanterns will illuminate a 1-mile trail for a unique and memorable experience. The ski trail is track-set for classic skiers, while snowshoers make their own trail adjacent to the lighted loop. Stop halfway around the loop at the warming shelter and join the park naturalist for a campfire and refreshments. The ski trail is rated "easy"; however, skiing and snowshoeing at night is always challenging.

Lantern-lit cross-country skiing and snowshoeing kicks off on New Year's weekend, Dec. 29 and 31, from 6-9 p.m. and continues on Saturday evenings Jan. 5, 12, 19 and 26, from 6-9 p.m., and Feb. 2, 9, 16 and 23 from 6:30-9 p.m.

The trail is located off M-107 across from the downhill ski area. See the Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park cross country ski trails map for the exact location within the park.

If the weather is not favorable for skiing or snowshoeing, the event may be canceled. Please call ahead to inquire about cancellations at 906-885-5206.

For more information on winter recreation opportunities at Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park, call 906-885-5275 or visit www.michigan.gov/porkies or www.michigan.gov/dnrcalendar.

This event is free; however a Recreation Passport is required for entry to the park.

The Recreation Passport is an easy, affordable way for residents to enjoy and support outdoor recreation opportunities in Michigan. By checking "YES" for the $10 Recreation Passport ($5 for motorcycles) when renewing a license plate through the Secretary of State (by mail, kiosk, online at www.expresssos.com or at branch offices), Michigan motorists get access to state parks, recreation areas, state forest campgrounds, nonmotorized state trailhead parking and state boat launches. In addition, Recreation Passport holders can enjoy real savings at businesses and retailers that participate in the Passport Perks discount program. The Recreation Passport is valid until the next license plate renewal date. Nonresidents can purchase the Recreation Passport ($29 annual; $8 daily) at any state park or recreation area or through the Michigan e-Store at www.michigan.gov/estore. _*Starting Jan. 2, 2013, the purchase price of the Recreation Passport is $11 for Michigan residents._

Learn more about this creative way of sustaining Michigan's outdoor recreation and natural resources at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport. For information on Passport Perks shopping discounts or how businesses and retailers can enroll in the program, visit www.michigan.gov/passportperks.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

